# update previews in lightroom



## hillsadam (May 1, 2011)

Hi There,

so when i've edited a shot in photoshop and then saved it back to lightroom, if i then make further changes to that file and save again in photoshop, how do i update instantly the shot in lightroom to reflect changes? it seems to take a while on its own?

Adam


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 2, 2011)

It should happen pretty much straight away, it usually takes a couple of seconds for LR to build the new preview. I have seen issues in the past when it takes longer or didn't happen at all until changed modules. Are the files exceptionally large ?

You can force a re-build via Library/Previews in the menu.


----------



## Dan Murano (Oct 11, 2018)

The Library solution only worked on the library file, but not the image in the develop module. I even tried opening the image in Photoshop and saved back over it. I got it to work by closing Lightroom (v6) and reopening the program.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 11, 2018)

I just tried it. The first edit took about 18 seconds. The second edit took about 30 seconds. Not sure instant exists but it depends on your computers processing speed.


----------

